# PVC overflow ON STEROIDS!



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

ok, built my pvc overflow, mfk design.

As can be expected, it works, but is very loud. In my research about quieting it down, i found this.

http://www.nd.edu/~lego/grp2/www/reef/d ... w_1024.jpg

Any thoughts?

I looks so awesome, i might be forced to build it.


----------



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry for the double post, but this link might also be helpful...

http://www.nd.edu/~lego/grp2/www/reef_diy.htm


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

One thing you can try that sometimes works is to move the intake and downflow pipes a little out of perfectly vertical. If the water runs to one side, letting the air move up the other, it may increase the amount of laminar flow, reducing the noise. Even if it does make a noticable difference, whether it's enough improvement is up to the hearer.


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

That thing had better work! 22 fittings by my count. Looks fairly ugly in the tank too.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I remember seeing this from when I was setting up mine... maybe on Reefcentral.com
Way ugly, expensive, complicated and any benifit excapes me, the flow is determined by the size of the final, single pipe.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Hoosier Tank said:


> I remember seeing this from when I was setting up mine... maybe on Reefcentral.com
> Way ugly, expensive, complicated and any benifit excapes me, the flow is determined by the size of the final, single pipe.


 I've seen it too, somewhere, but it may have been way back right here. Unless you have autocad, it's nearly impossible to see what is going on in this design, but there are always at least two parallel pipes even in the final pipes. Except for that detail, Hoos, you have it pegged.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yep you're right twin drain pipes down and one up... must be the vent. All other points still standing. :lol:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Yep you're right twin drain pipes down and one up... must be the vent. All other points still standing. :lol:


Still standing, Sir! Yes the one up is the vent, AKA, the gurgler. This thing might sound like a cross between bagpipes and a toilet flushing, guessing from the many turns and pipe options for air and water to play against each other. :lol: I'm not going to build one to find out. This behemoth does not look like any reef or saltwater idea to me. Saltwater hobbyists are too fond of putting boxes into, and drilling holes in their tanks to invent this PVC version of a two and a half car garage. :dancing:


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Its the same thing as a PVC pretzel. And my guess is just as loud.

But if you were going to do a PVC pretzel this is a very good combination of "enhancements".


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Does "lego" in the url catch anyone elses eye.
Excuse me, I have a headache.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Nobody gonna give it a try? :lol: I'm almost curious enough to try it. No check valve?


----------



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

im really curious, but i have a big enough headache with my traditional pvc pretzel.

It seems like it is no different than a regular pretzel in principal...just on steroids!

At this point I cant justify the extra pvc parts...the guys at home depot are starting to give me weird looks when i walk in there...


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Jakemonaghan90 said:


> ...the guys at home depot are starting to give me weird looks when i walk in there...


 :lol: I can relate, after my 3rd trip in 3 days to Home Depot, laying out pipe fittings all over their floor, the salesman asked "What are you building... or don't I wanna know?"


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Guess I`m pretty lucky, Lowes right across the street from HD, can space my trips, place to place  
When you know you been there too many times..
Clerks ask your opion on what to reorder
Area sales rep introduces you to district manager, by name
Whole pvc aisle is blocked off for you while you shop
Clerk assigned to push your basket for you
I`m sure there are other signs :lol:


----------

